# The Speed Bag Bible



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

A friend of mine, Mr. Alan Kahn, who wrote the best selling book, "The Speed Bag Bible" just e-mailed me to say that he will be working with the "Blue Man Group."
You know the group that makes music out of weird things etc and was in the pentium ad?
Anyway, they liked the rythym of his work and will be flying him to the studio to use him in their next recording! Kewl!
Anyway, if you want to know where to get Alan's book, go to www.ringside.com and do a search. It's called "The Speed Bag Bible" and is excellent. Everything you ever wanted to know about the speed bag. The guy is a master of the speed bag and a damn nice guy too.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2001)

Kool.  Good for him.  I've heard they are quite popular...Too bad I can't stand them  ....the Intel comerciials, well, they scared me.


----------



## speedbag (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is a site specific website, dedicated to speed bag ( "Speed Ball" in much of the world) training. Covers many topics on speed bag training: 

Speedbagcentral.com


Equipment ( different types and setups.)
http://www.speedbagcentral.com/Equipment_SpeedBagParts.html

How the speed bag works and "focused workouts" for strength, speed and fitness. Also covers a little about Martial Arts Training. 

http://www.speedbagcentral.com/Tips_FocusedWorkouts.html

Also features Speed Bag video demonstrations, hitting on stationary cycles and hitting to music. 

http://www.speedbagcentral.com/Demos.html

...and GouRonin Rules Canada: 

http://fatehfightclub.tripod.com/fateh.html


----------



## GAB (Oct 5, 2004)

Speed Bag,

Thanks for the post and the links, I will look at it later as I am going to be busy for a few. 

The reason I am posting, I use the various bags a lot in my training of late more then ever. I have always felt they are a critical tool, there use for conditioning and hitting, to feel what you are hitting, the jarring to the hands and wrist's, elbows, if done as I do it (without gloves) there is some discomfort but the "endorphin effect" is well worth it.

I believe anything done with a lot of cardio is great, no matter how much I hit the bags I always finish up with the speed bag, about the height of your hair on your head, holding both your arms at the shoulders horizontal and then just hitting with your forearms and fists, 100 with the right then 100 with the left. You will really feel the burn across the tops of your shoulders and back.
Keep both arms up no dropping of arms.
Again thanks for the information.

Regards, Gary


----------

